# my new beauties



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

just got this pair of beautiful egyptian swift


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Beautiful birds. Congratulations!


----------



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

thnx . they sure are and I am so happy to have got them


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the color called on them? Really unique!


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes they surely are beautiful.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

they r so cute..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Very pretty birds.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

one question??

what does "Swift" means in these breed? Does it means that they fly swiftly in the air? like super fast???


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

sev3ns0uls = have you ever seen chimney swifts, the type of swallow, they have the long wings and resemble them in a way. if you ask me that's how they got their name


----------



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

yes that is correct thy are named after the swit bird first for their appearance and second reason for their flying speed and maneuverability in the air which resemble 
the swift bird , but the egyptian swift come in many different breeds where some have 
excellent flying ability more than the others like the safi breed but for me since dont let my pigeons fly I prefer the rehani breed just like the pair in the picture for some reason
when I look at them I feel like thy are a breed from the pharaoh time even though thy are relatively a new breed .
here is a link for you for moer info. about egyptian swift

http://www.pigeonnews.com/index.php?p=pages&title=Standards


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

interesting...i though they are more of show type and the swift dont really mean anything. Humm i wonder how different of flying performance then a homing pigeon? My homing birds fly pretty fast...


----------



## sanany (Oct 12, 2011)

thy are categorized more of fast and high fliers but not a long distance fliers like homing or racing pigeons .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQPZz3_cl54


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Beautiful birds


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

wowo cool. That guy is a good trainer. Wish i can train one of my bird like that...

humm i wonder what if breeding Egyptian swift with a homing pigeon, what is the result?


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

sanany said:


> thy are categorized more of fast and high fliers but not a long distance fliers like homing or racing pigeons .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQPZz3_cl54


what??? so you can toss train or let the fly at anywhere and they will come back exactly to your car or the training basket?? that is amazing.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

sev3ns0uls said:


> wowo cool. That guy is a good trainer. Wish i can train one of my bird like that...
> 
> humm i wonder what if breeding Egyptian swift with a homing pigeon, what is the result?


I do not know of anyone who has made such a cross, but I have been told that people are using Egyptian Swifts (the flying types) in short distance races against homers


----------



## szdravko (Oct 13, 2011)

Could you please let me know where you got them from.
Thank you.


----------



## spence (Dec 15, 2011)

A little late joining this thread but thought I would contribute anyway incase your question had not already been answered.
From what I have read these pigeons were bred to look like swifts (the small birds that live in chimneys or caves etc.) The real swift is a small bird that has very short wing bones but really long primary flight feathers. The pigeons called Egyptian Swifts also have longer than normal primary flight feathers and the exhibition class has a body shape very similar to the little birds with short legs. The flying class of ES have more normal looking legs and station but have longer wings than most pigeons. The flying class of Swifts can fly with incredible speed and agility.


----------

